
IoT needs a code of ethics - WhiteSource1
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-internet-of-things-needs-a-code-of-ethics_us_59109d35e4b056aa2363d77b?section=us_technology
======
Arizhel
This idea is pointless. A "code of ethics" is useless unless you have a way of
enforcing it, because different people have entirely different ethical
standards. IoT manufacturers do not care about security, they only care about
selling you a cheaply-made device and making a profit, and enhancing security
will merely reduce that profit. So unless you have some way of creating
standards for security, and then forcing manufacturers to abide by these
standards, then any talk of codes of ethics is a waste of time. These
companies aren't going to change out of the goodness of their hearts, and
consumers aren't going to research the security of these products before
buying them (for 2 reasons: it's an afterthought to them, and they wouldn't
know how to measure this anyway except for looking for reviews claiming that
their device was hijacked into a botnet).

------
eveningcoffee
IoT needs to die.

The only function of IoT devices is to collect private information and intrude
into our home to destroy the last bastion of privacy.

No, I am not against smart devices in our homes, quite contrary, but I believe
that these should be not Internet connected.

